# My New Smoker



## sgtmonte (Apr 6, 2013)

So I just picked up this smoker from craigslist.  This thing is HEAVY DUTY.  The cook chamber is 1/4" and the firebox is 1/2" steel.  I can't wait to fire this thing up.  I've been using an MES 40 and I'm ready to start working with a stick burner.













smoker1.jpg



__ sgtmonte
__ Apr 6, 2013






Firebox is on the back and centered with a sweet baffle in the cook chamber.













smoker3.jpg



__ sgtmonte
__ Apr 6, 2013






It's previous owner used it for competitions all last year so it's seasoned quite nicely. 

I'll post some pics of my first burn and the first time I cook with it.  CAN'T WAIT!!!


----------



## seenred (Apr 6, 2013)

Congrats, sgtmonte!  That's quite a pit...looks like you made a great find.


----------



## lu1847 (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks like a great rig.  Never seen a set up like that before.  Looking forward to hearing how it runs.  Nice pickup.  Can I ask $.


----------



## sgtmonte (Apr 15, 2013)

Did my first cook on the new smoker.  I'm thinking of calling her 'Lil Smokey' because that's what it looks like 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Got her all warmed up and ready for the meat.













DSCN7556[1].JPG



__ sgtmonte
__ Apr 15, 2013






Got some nice TBS.













DSCN7557[1].JPG



__ sgtmonte
__ Apr 15, 2013






Using Royal Oak lump charcoal.  I only had wood chips, so I soaked them and would throw in a handfull every 30 mins or so.













DSCN7558[1].JPG



__ sgtmonte
__ Apr 15, 2013






Even 1/8" difference would make a 10 degree difference in the cook chamber













DSCN7559[1].JPG



__ sgtmonte
__ Apr 15, 2013






Two Pork picnic shoulders ready to go on.  I rubbed with EVOO and put on my own pork rub.













DSCN7563[1].JPG



__ sgtmonte
__ Apr 15, 2013






Two slabs of spareribs ready to go on.  Again with the EVOO but I used Jeff's rub on these.













DSCN7567[1].JPG



__ sgtmonte
__ Apr 15, 2013






All of the meat on the gill.  Made some ABT's as well.













DSCN7572[1].JPG



__ sgtmonte
__ Apr 15, 2013






ABT's are done and half gone at this point.

Shoulders hit 165 and got put in a pan with some apple juice until they hit 205 internal temp.

Part two of the 3, 2, 1 method on the ribs.

Slathered the corn with butter, sprinkled some salt and seasoned salt on them.













DSCN7577[1].JPG



__ sgtmonte
__ Apr 15, 2013






Had ribs, corn on the cob and coleslaw for dinner.

I know, I know...the presentation sucks.  But I was going for taste and I was trying to keep the family from eating everything up before I could cut it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   BTW, Jeff's rub is AMAZING on ribs.  So far it's the only thing I've used it on, but it has very good flavor.













DSCN7597[1].JPG



__ sgtmonte
__ Apr 15, 2013






I let the pork rest for over an hour before I started to pull it.  Got a real nice smoke ring and tasty char on the outside.













DSCN7602[1].JPG



__ sgtmonte
__ Apr 15, 2013






So there you have it.  The first of what I hope to be many good smokes on 'Lil Smokey'


----------



## tiki guy (Apr 16, 2013)

Wow that's a nice looking smoker , and the MEAT looks pretty tasty and juicy   Nice find I bet that unit won a lot of compositions  for the old owner !


----------



## 05sprcrw (Apr 16, 2013)

Great find and it looks like it cooks great for you.


----------



## seenred (Apr 16, 2013)

Looks great!  I'd say "Little Smokey" is gonna put out some mighty tasty Que for you.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Red


----------



## randya (Apr 16, 2013)

Nicely done! Looks like the first smoke is a keeper....

Is there a plate inside the main chamber over the firebox inlet to displace the heat?  You will love the thickness of the firebox...


----------



## sound1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Great find..I think the "Lil" might be a tad off...just sayin


----------



## sgtmonte (Apr 16, 2013)

randya said:


> Nicely done! Looks like the first smoke is a keeper....
> 
> Is there a plate inside the main chamber over the firebox inlet to displace the heat?  You will love the thickness of the firebox...


Yes, there is a baffle that runs the length of the cook chamber made of 1/4" steel.  There are 1" holes drilled in the front of the baffle to allow smoke to escape.  I'll try and get pictures of the baffle.


----------



## crazzycajun (Apr 16, 2013)

I think iseen that one on cl wife said she wouls leave if i bought another smoker. Looks like you beat me to it because she's still here nice looking cooker


----------



## sgtmonte (Apr 17, 2013)

Yep, bought it done in your neck of the woods


----------



## maple sticks (Apr 17, 2013)

waiting for some smoker pics of the baffle.

                    nice job on the meat.


----------



## rickw (Apr 27, 2013)

Real nice, looks big enough for some splits. Are you going to try some all wood smokes?


----------

